# Авиация > Холодная война >  Як-52 Б - театр абсурда.

## Петрович

Принесли мне на днях полистать книгу очерков, изданную в 2001 г. к 60-и летию НИПАСа. И увидел я в ней следующий агрегат(см.ниже) с таким комментарием:
" В 1983 году по иннициативе заместителя главного конструктора КБ "Скорость" А.А.Яковлева, сына Генерального конструктора А.С.Яковлева, на стендах отделения 21 производились испытания самолета Як-52 Б стрельбой из подвесного контейнера УПК-23-250 и пусками из орудийных блоков. Цель испытаний заключалась в проверке возможности СПОРТИВНЫХ САМОЛЕТОВ ДОСААФ(выд. мной) нести подвесное авиационное вооружение и выдерживать стрельбу авиационных пушек. Данные испытания в обьеме 6100 выстрелов самолет выдержал и был рекомендован к летным испытаниям."

Вопрос - они в КБ деньги осваивали, или идиотов на руководящих должностях держали?

----------


## An-Z

А в чём по Вашему абсурд? К этой (вооружить лёгкий поршневой самолёт) идее приходили практически во всех авиационных странах и во многих она воплотилась в строевых машинах.

----------


## AC

Неужели Як-52 и залп из УБ-32 (на фото) держал?

----------


## sss

Залп может, и не держал, а пуски с уввеличенными интервалами между ракетами - впоне возможно
Воевали же самодельно вооруженные Яки в гразино-абхазской войне

----------


## А.Мельников

Во Вьетнаме Як-18 в таком качестве применялись. Почему Як-52 нельзя?

----------


## Петрович

Народ, я не случайно процитировал цель испытаний - Цель испытаний заключалась в проверке возможности СПОРТИВНЫХ САМОЛЕТОВ ДОСААФ(выд. мной) нести подвесное авиационное вооружение и выдерживать стрельбу авиационных пушек.

Вопрос - "В каком случае во времена существования СССР возможно привлечение СПОРТИВНОЙ авиации ДОСААФ для ведения боевых действий?".

Ответ -"Только во время ведения крупномасштабных боевых действий, т.к. в локальных конфликтах ВВС СССР вполне справлялись сами".

Вопрос - "Какова боевая ценность и насколько велика живучесть Як-52 в полномасштабной войне в начале-середине 80-х гг. 20 века?"

Ответ - "В этих условиях они стремятся к 0, причем абсолютному."

Вопрос - "Ну и на хрена тогда тратить деньги?"

Ответ - "А Бог его знает.."

ПыСы Я ещё понимаю чешские эЛки - они изначально учебно-боевые, но Як-52 над полем боя это камикадзе; боюсь, что в 80-х летный состав эту "шутку" не понял бы.

----------


## sss

а вариант использовать совсем дешевые Яки для тренировки - разве невозможен?  никакого поля боя...
"И волки сыты, и овцы целы... и пастуху вечная память..."

----------


## An-Z

Тем не менее в 21 веке понял бы, потому как совсем недавно в Главном штабе ВВС всерьёз рассматривалось отработка задач КПБ на базе аэроклубов РОСТО...
Да и его живучесть в любом возможном бою больше 0, гораздо...

----------


## Ruslan

> Тем не менее в 21 веке понял бы, потому как совсем недавно в Главном штабе ВВС всерьёз рассматривалось отработка задач КПБ на базе аэроклубов РОСТО...
> Да и его живучесть в любом возможном бою больше 0, гораздо...


Простити за невежество, а что такое КПБ?

Я слышал об этом самолете, он вроде в музее в Монино стоит. 
Применение таких самолетов целесообразно для патрулирования, и перехвата легкомоторных самолетов: стоимость перехвата Руста превышает цену самого Руста и его самолета в несколько раз. 
Хотя Як-52 для этих целей, на мой взгляд, не подходит, тут нужено что-то вроде Т-101 Грач

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Простити за невежество, а что такое КПБ?
> 
> Я слышал об этом самолете, он вроде в музее в Монино стоит.


а) очевидно, все-таки КБП - курс боевой подготовки :)
б) в Монино бывал неоднократно, видеть его там не доводилось
в) а вообще если действительно "прижмет" - и на помеле полетишь

----------


## Ruslan

[quote="BratPoRazumu"]


> Простити за невежество, а что такое КПБ?
> б) в Монино бывал неоднократно, видеть его там не доводилось


Я был в Монино один раз, и тоже не помню там Як-52. Но тут сказано что единственный экземпляр передан в музей.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/yak52b.html

----------


## AC

> Я был в Монино один раз, и тоже не помню там Як-52. Но тут сказано что единственный экземпляр передан в музей.
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/yak52b.html


Да вот он в Монино. Фото от 16.07.2005:
http://aviaros.narod.ru/foto/yak-52/yak-52_46.jpg
http://aviaros.narod.ru/foto11.htm

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Да вот он в Монино. Фото от 16.07.2005:
> http://aviaros.narod.ru/foto/yak-52/yak-52_46.jpg
> http://aviaros.narod.ru/foto11.htm


м-да, навыки ловкой маскировки живы :)
в следующий раз нужно обратить внимание. да и вообще глянуть попристальнее - может, там и Ту-160 где спрятан :)
(а вообще пару лет назад видел там обломки - элементы крыла, фюзеляжа, двигатели - очень похожие на ТБ-3, так что найти в Монино можно много интересного)

----------


## AC

> Пару лет назад видел там обломки - элементы крыла, фюзеляжа, двигатели - очень похожие на ТБ-3, так что найти в Монино можно много интересного...


Да, говорят, есть такое дело:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/archive/46/46774.htm
http://gov.karelia.ru/Karelia/507/34.html

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Сообщение от BratPoRazumu
> 
> Пару лет назад видел там обломки - элементы крыла, фюзеляжа, двигатели - очень похожие на ТБ-3, так что найти в Монино можно много интересного...
> 
> 
> Да, говорят, есть такое дело:
> http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/archive/46/46774.htm
> http://gov.karelia.ru/Karelia/507/34.html


да у меня и фоты этих обломков есть, с полдесятка разных, крупными планами, только отсканить нужно

----------


## Петрович

> Тем не менее в 21 веке понял бы, потому как совсем недавно в Главном штабе ВВС всерьёз рассматривалось отработка задач КПБ на базе аэроклубов РОСТО...
> Да и его живучесть в любом возможном бою больше 0, гораздо...


В каком, извините, бою? Судя по блокам, основное применение планировалось по живой силе на марше. В весну 1990 года с борта неопознанного Ми-6 в АзССР пытались обстрелять роту десантников из 76-й гв. ВДД, которая в пешем порядке шарилась по горам.  После предупреждения головной заставы и того, как авиановодчик сказал:"Неа, не наш.", огнем из стрелкового оружия он был сбит. Автоматическое стрелковое оружие, с дальностью прицельного выстрела 600-1000 м., и 150 человек из него стреляющих не оставили Ми-6 никакого шанса. 
  Я конечно понимаю, что слава ночников на По-2 кому-то до сих пор де дает спать, но это не повод гробить экипажи. При минимальных усилиях по организации ПВО на базе штатного вооружения мотострелковой роты у Як-52 шансов не было. А попытка на марше  или привале атаковать колонну на технике  закончилась бы даже не начавшись. Таже "Шилка" или "Вулкан" используя  РЛ наведение расстреляли бы его на подлете.

То, что ГШ ВВС задумался о использовании мат.базы аэроклубов РОСТО, так это от бедности и безъисходности.

----------


## timsz

> Вопрос - они в КБ деньги осваивали, или идиотов на руководящих должностях держали?


Еще есть такой вариант: поставка боевых самолетов разным режимам под видом учебных.

Или действительно обучение стрельбе сразу в аэроклубах.

Хотя первый вариант выглядит более убедительным. :)

----------


## Вячеслав

Касательно Монинского экспоната - он стоит в 7 ангаре, куда доступ посетителям практически закрыт. И там много чего интересного и раритетного. Надеюсь, когда отстроят новый ангар и куда перевезут часть или всю технику ВОВ, на освободившееся местоо в Ангаре 8 перетащят и многое из того что есть в 7, ибо там они сейчас безо всякого ухода загаживаются галкаами и голубями :( 
Мне кажется сравнение туши Ми-6 :shock:  и Як-52 в боевых вариантах некорректно.

----------


## Петрович

Мне кажется сравнение туши Ми-6 :shock:  и Як-52 в боевых вариантах некорректно.[/quote]

А по моему более чем. Сотня попаданий 7,62 и 5,45 в тушу Ми-6 вполне могут  ОКАЗАТЬСЯ НЕ фатальными. А сотня дырок в Як-52 -извините, но мало что оставят от машины.

----------


## sss

Во-первых, Ми-6 по размеру гораздо больше - о обнаруживается (в том числе) из-за этого гораздо раньше
во-вторых, маневренность и способность прятаться в складках местности у Яка и Ми-6 сильно разнятся - и тоже не в пользу вертолета.
в-третьих, что уязвимо у Яка и что у Ми-6? по-моему, у вертолета больше "болевых точек"

так что сравнение некорректное

и в НЕКОТОРЫХ случаях Як-52 вполне мог применяться и в боевых действиях - скрытный подход, ударил-убежал на предельно малой

если в составе цели есть Шилка - одно дело
а если это группа из 5-10 человек - совсем другое и в этом случае и шансы Як-52 нанести удар становятся очень неплохими, и шансы группы воздать ему сторицей становятся весьма сомнительными

----------


## А.Мельников

> То, что ГШ ВВС задумался о использовании мат.базы аэроклубов РОСТО, так это от бедности и безъисходности.


А что за безисходность в 1983 году? Это сейчас бедность и безисходность.

----------


## Ruslan

> Во-первых, Ми-6 по размеру гораздо больше - о обнаруживается (в том числе) из-за этого гораздо раньше
> группы воздать ему сторицей становятся весьма сомнительными


К примеру в Корее Ан-2 в одно время вызывал сильные проблему у ПВО. А боротьмся с такой мелочью крайне неприятно, и для этой цели пытались поставить на вооружение легкие самолеты и вертолеты. Во многих странах мира применяются "игрушечные" самолеты для военных (а иногда даже и боевых) задач. Всякие там Сесны, Бронко, или например  вертолет Дефендер Хьюз. Дешево и эффективно. Я бы хотел чтобы и у нас что-то было вроде вольного воздушного казачества.  :Wink:

----------


## Петрович

2 А.Мельников Это мой ответ на упоминание An-z недавних придумок ГШВВС, а не о событиях 25 летней давности.
2 Ruslan. Корейцы в основном по ночам на Як-18 янки терзали, причем за стабильной линией фронта. Долбили аэродкомы тактической авиации, узлы связи, склады.  Однако было это 50 лет назад - в середине 80-х достичь такой эффективности на Як-52, не очень далеко ушедшем от Як-18, было бы не возможно, т.к. возможности армейской ПВО возросли многократно.
Кстати, корейский Як-18 стоит в Smithsonian Air Museum 
http://www.nasm.si.edu/research/aero...t/yakovlev.htm
И еще,  OV-10 "Bronco" изначально проектировался как хорошо защищенная и вооруженная противопартизанская машина по результатам применения легкой авиации в50-е годы. Как видите, янки все таки решили делать специализированныю машину, а не городить огород.

Пример с Ми-6 я привет для наглядности, но. согласитесь, он весьма показателен.
Конкретно по вопросу обсуждения. На мой взгляд отработанная в Афганистане методика с досмотровыми группами на паре вооруженных НУРСами и ПКМ Ми-8 МТ более эффективна, чем гоняющиеся  за группой в 5-10 человек 2 Як-52, т.к. в этом случае досмотровая группа. после применения бортового оружия, сможет зачистить местность, собрать оружие и изъять документы противника, при наличии раненых - пленить их и доставить в ППД для дальнейшего использования как источник информации.
 Использование Як-52 в условиях активного противодействия ведет к необходимости локального бронирования кабины пилота (ну не подкладывать же, как в Первую мировую, чугунную сковородку под задницу) как минимум с бортов, снизу и сзади(спереди у нас стоит "звезда" воздушного охлаждения), протектирования топливных баков, либо к установке для наполнения их инертным газом.  Возможно ли это на достаточно сильно вылизаном спортивном самолете? Думается. что нет, иначе увеличение веса приведет к ухудшению летныз характеристик машины и , в первую очередь, ее маневренности. Кстати, т.к. режим "висения" Як-52 недоступен, может не стоит сравнивать его маневренность с маневренностью вертолета.  :lol:

Вот еще по теме - очень интересная информация по повреждениям V-10 в Индокитае(взято отсюда ttp://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/ov10.html)

"В Индокитае OV-10A состояли на вооружении шести эскадрилий ВВС и флота США. По опыту эксплуатации "Бронко" в условиях Индокитая их боевая живучесть признана вполне удовлетворительной. Подавляющее большинство попаданий в OV-10A имело место вследствие огня стрелкового оружия калибра 7,62 мм. Отмечено сравнительно небольшое число попаданий 12,7-мм пуль и единичные попадания 23-мм и 37-мм снарядов зенитных пушек. Потери самолетов имели место только в результате повреждений, нанесенных пулями и снарядами калибра 12,7 мм и более.

Общее соотношение потерь самолетов к числу боевых повреждений составило 1:38, причем 50% потерь явилось следствием вывода из строя членов экипажей, которые поражались через небронированные фрагменты фонаря кабины. За всю войну не отмечено ни одного случая возгорания в полете топлива и единственный пожар двигателя, хотя и приведший к потере самолета. Средний налет на один самолет составлял 93,4 ч в ВВС и 71,4 ч во флоте; боеготовность - 88,1 % в ВВС, 72% - в морской пехоте."

----------


## MAX

Позвольте, как бывшему инженеру ОКБ Яковлева, немного "встрять" в данное обсуждение Як-52.
Да, самолет такой сделали и облетали. В отличии от серийной машины был доработан (усилен) силовой набор крыла. Планировалась установка брони (кабина, мотор). 
Отстрел оружия показал бесперспективность таких переделок. Самолету просто нехватало мощи. При отстреле НУРСов на пикировании самолет почти застывал на месте, со всеми вытекающими.
Все это делалось под Афганистан. По аналогии с амерами хотели сделать дешевый противопартизанский самолет. К сожалению не получилось.  Вот и все, никаких секретов.

----------


## sss

*МАХ*, спасибо! однако НУРСы - не единственное оружие, верно?
и пускать их можно было не залпом, а с большими интервалами
кстати - а почему самолет "останавливался"? - ведь НУРС отдачи не имеет...

----------


## AC

> Был доработан (усилен) силовой набор крыла. Планировалась установка брони (кабина, мотор). 
> Отстрел оружия показал бесперспективность таких переделок. Самолету просто нехватало мощи. При отстреле НУРСов на пикировании самолет почти застывал на месте, со всеми вытекающими.


Вот и я говорю, что обычный не потянул бы!

----------


## MAX

Да там как не стреляй, хоть по одной, хоть по 10 ракет, ничего не меняется. И отдача, всеже присутствует. Помимо отдачи еще возникли проблемы с курсовой устойчивостью. После первых снарядов самолет начанало мотать из стороны в сторону (поскольку абсолютной синхронности пуска добится практически невозможно). Ни о какой прицельной стрельбе и речи небыло. Та же фигня и с УПК (пушками).
Вобщем, слабоват оказался самолет. Ему бы движок лошадей 800, тогда да, может чего и вышло.

----------


## An-Z

:lol: Ну, да, конечно Курс Боевой Подготовки, ачипятка...
2Петрович: Да в "любом" бою.. вариантов намоделировать можно массу, в которых вероятность уничтожения лёгкомоторного самолёта в первой же атаке будет не равна 0. По поводу того что, ГШ ВВС задумался о использовании мат.базы аэроклубов РОСТО,  от бедности и безъисходности - впринципе согласен. Но раз существует такая возможность, то почему бы и нет? Ну а чтоб знать как воевать на таких самолётах надо наверно какую то предварительную работу проводить..
"Шилка" или "Вулкан" говорите..  ктож спорит, что  в пекле современной войны шансов уцелеть нет практически ни у кого.. но вот продолжаются такие действия месяц, второй.. и уже плотность средств ПВО на участке фронта  не та,  и количество полноценно функционирующей техники уменьшается.. Ну, типа, истощение воюющих сторон началось.. В таких условиях у Як-52 тоже шансов нет?
А расскажите какая ПВО у мотострелковой роты? чем они могут ЛМА поражать? Ну кроме стрелкового оружия? ЗУ-23 есть?
Мне кажется это была попытка получить резерв на *самый крайний случай*. 
2MAX: :)  ну вот! взяли и рассказали всё..

----------


## timsz

Самолеты разные нужны. Я понимаю, на таком можно, например, патрулировать границу или территориальные воды. Пускать туда Су-25 и дорого и скорее всего не так эффективно. Там скорость большая не нужна, лучше, наоборот, летать медленнее. И содержать легкий самолет и аэродром для него проще.

----------


## Петрович

У мотострелков штатные подразделения ПВО появляются с батальонного уровня. Так на конец 1980 -х. гг. штатное расписание МСБ на БМП выглядело следующим образом:
Командование и штаб - 11 чел. (в т.ч. 9 офицеров); 11 "АК-74", 10 "ПМ" 
Три мотострелковые роты 
Управление - 11 человек; 2 "БМП-2", 6 "РПГ-26", 11 "АК-74", 4 "ПМ", 1 "Фара СБР-3М" 
Три мотострелковых взвода 
Управление - 6 чел.; 1 "ГП-25", 1 "ПКМ", 1 "СВД", 4 "АК-74", 2 "ПМ" 
Три мотострелковых отделения по 8 человек; 1 "БМП-2", 1 "РПГ-7", 1 "ГП-25", 1 "СВД", 1 "РПК-74", 6 "АК-74" 
Всего во взводе: 30 чел.; 3 "БМП-2", 3 "РПГ-7", 4 "ГП-25", 1 "ПКМ", 4 "СВД", 3 "РПК-74", 22 "АК-74", 2 "ПМ" 
Всего в роте: 101 чел. (в т.ч. ? офицеров); 11 "БМП-2", 9 "РПГ-7", 6 "РПГ-26", 12 "ГП-25", 3 "ПКМ", 12 "СВД", 9 "РПК-74", 83 "АК-74", 10 "ПМ" 
Минометная батарея - 66 чел.; 8 "2С12", 3 "РПГ-7", 60 "АК-74", 6 "ПМ", 10 "ГАЗ-66" 
Гранатометный взвод - 26 чел.; 3 "БМП-2", 4 "РПГ-7", 6 "АГС-17", 20 "АК-74", 7 "ПМ" 
*Зенитный взвод - 19 чел.; 3 "БМП-2", 9 "Игла 9К38", 16 "АК-74", 4 "ПМ*" 
Взвод связи - 16 чел.; 2 "БМП-2", 1 "Р-145", 1 "РПГ-7", 16 "АК-74" 
Взвод обеспечения - 32 чел.; 1 "РПГ-7", 32 "АК-74", 1 "ПМ", 15 автомашин 
Медицинский пункт батальона - 8 чел.; 8 "АКСУ", 1 "ПМ", 4 "УАЗ-3962", 1 "1-П-0,5" 
ВСЕГО В БАТАЛЬОНЕ: 481 чел. (в т.ч. 33 офицера); 41 БМП, 8 минометов, 54 противотанковых гранатомета, 42 противопехотных гранатомета, 36 пулеметов, 36 снайперских винтовок, ? автоматов, ? пистолетов, 29 автомобилей и др. 
Дополнительно  в полку присутствовал зенитный дивизион(или, в зависимости от штатного расписания батарея), включавший в себя "Шилки"и ПЗРК. ЗУ-23-2 в штатном расписании мотострелков отсутствуют, но в последнее время стали придаваться как средства усиления; кроме этого имеем штатные  12.7 мм  пулеметы "Утес". 
 Так что, мс рота штатных артиллерийских средств ПВО не имела и получает их только при выделении для выполнения каких либо задач в качестве средства усиления, но в укладку БМП-1/2  входят 1-2 ПЗРК   9К32, 9К34 и далее.
Кроме этого, согласно Боевого устава, низколетящие ЛА и парашютисты должны поражаться огнем штатного стрелкового оружия. Откройте Наставление по стрелковому делу для любого образца автоматического( да и не автоматического :roll: ) стрелкового оружия и увидите раздел, посвященный стрельбе по ЛА и парашютистам. Кроме это , состоящая на вооружении БМП-2 30-мм автоматическая пушка 2А42 позволяет поражать воздушные цели, летящие с дозвуковыми скоростями на высотах (дальностях) до 2000-2500 м. Боекомплект к пушке 500 выстрелов, 160 из которых - бронебойно-трассирующие. Пушка и спаренный с ней пулемет стабилизированы в двух плоскостях. Стабилизатор электромеханический 2Э36-1. Наведение оружия на цель осуществляется от пультов управления оператора-наводчика и командира. В стабилизаторе предусмотрены два основных режима работы - автоматический и полуавтоматический. Первый предназначен для стрельбы с места и с ходу по наземным целям. При этом осуществляются стабилизация и стабилизированное наведение спаренной установки в вертикальной и горизонтальной плоскостях. При угле возвышения около 35 градусов происходит автоматическое переключение стабилизатора на полуавтоматический режим, являющийся основным при стрельбе по воздушным целям. В этом случае также производится стабилизация и стабилизированное наведение в обеих плоскостях, но с меньшей точностью. Предусмотрен вспомогательный режим целеуказания, предназначенный для поворота башни в направлении цели, выбранной командиром, с перебросочной скоростью 30 градусов/с по кратчайшему расстоянию.
Прицел 1ПЗ-3 предназначен для поиска воздушных и наземных целей, слежения за ними и наведения на них оружия. При этом по наземным целям стрельба может производиться с места и с ходу, а по воздушным целям - с места.

Как видите, при грамотном управлении мотострелковая рота может очень неплохо пощипать как вертолеты, так и ЛМА.

----------


## An-Z

Ого, спасибо.. сурьёзно.. мне бы вполне хватило и выдержки про зенитный взвод...  просто раньше вы писали: " При минимальных усилиях по организации ПВО на базе штатного вооружения мотострелковой роты у Як-52 шансов не было. " отсюда и вопрос, что это за штатные средства.. а выходит никаких особых зенитных средств в мср нет. "Игла" против самолётов с ПД по моей информации малоэффективна, остаются БМП-2.. мне как то представляется, что в дуэльной ситуации у Як-52 с 64 С-5 больше шансов, чем у БМП-2..

----------


## Петрович

> Ого, спасибо.. сурьёзно.. мне бы вполне хватило и выдержки про зенитный взвод...  просто раньше вы писали: " При минимальных усилиях по организации ПВО на базе штатного вооружения мотострелковой роты у Як-52 шансов не было. " отсюда и вопрос, что это за штатные средства.. а* выходит никаких особых зенитных средств в мср нет.* "Игла" против самолётов с ПД по моей информации малоэффективна, остаются БМП-2.. мне как то представляется, что в дуэльной ситуации у Як-52 с 64 С-5 больше шансов, чем у БМП-2..


В дуэли может быть но
Хм, хм ... Повторно цитирую
"Всего в роте: 101 чел. (в т.ч. ? офицеров); 11 "БМП-2", 9 "РПГ-7", 6 "РПГ-26", 12 "ГП-25", 3 "ПКМ", 12 "СВД", 9 "РПК-74", 83 "АК-74", 10 "ПМ"" + ПЗРК из боеукладки БМП. Т.е. мы имеем как минимум 11 автоматических пушек с темпом стрельбы не менее 550 в/мин., с боекомплектом, на 2/3 состоящих из ОФ снарядов, дальностью стрельбы до 2500 метров и углами вертикального наведения от -5 до +75 град. А учитывая, что ПТУР "Корнет" может поражать и низколетящие вертолеты...Боюсь, Вы недооцениваете эти огневые средства. 
 :roll: 
Касательно "эффективно-неэффектино". Мой товарищ, участвовавший в вышеупомянутом эпизоде с Ми-6, по первой специальности оператор ПЗРК, и в Гайжунайской учебке ВДВ, в 1989 г., выполнял практические пуски из древнего 9К32 ("Стрела-2") по практическому снаряду, переделанному из еще более древнего М-13 от БМ-13("Катюша"). Стрельба производилась в догон; сбивалось около 85% целей. А ради хохмы еще пытались захватывать и литовские Ан-2 и Як-52 с аэродрома местного аэроклуба. Говорит, что захват  цели происходил на "раз-два".

----------


## juky-puky

Во всём мире десятки лет применяются небольшие самолёты для разведки, целеуказания и ударов по небольшим группам. Чтобы не воспроизводить шутку времён второй иракской войны: "*крылатой ракетой стоимостью в полтора миллиона долларов уничтожен ишак с грузом, стоимостью 20 долларов*..."
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/mfi17.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/sf260.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/lasta.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/l70.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/l90.html

----------


## An-Z

> В дуэли может быть но
> Хм, хм ... Повторно цитирую
> "Всего в роте: 101 чел. (в т.ч. ? офицеров); 11 "БМП-2", 9 "РПГ-7", 6 "РПГ-26", 12 "ГП-25", 3 "ПКМ", 12 "СВД", 9 "РПК-74", 83 "АК-74", 10 "ПМ"" + ПЗРК из боеукладки БМП. Т.е. мы имеем как минимум 11 автоматических пушек с темпом стрельбы не менее 550 в/мин., с боекомплектом, на 2/3 состоящих из ОФ снарядов, дальностью стрельбы до 2500 метров и углами вертикального наведения от -5 до +75 град. А учитывая, что ПТУР "Корнет" может поражать и низколетящие вертолеты...Боюсь, Вы недооцениваете эти огневые средства.


А вы представьте тогда бой двух соответсвующих подразделений.. рота мотострелков и эскадрилья Як-59 со смешанным вооружением.. ну допустим звено с 2хУБ-32, звено с 2хРБК-250 и звено... ну пусть с ГУВ различных вариантов.. (пара с пулемётными ГУВ с 1 ЯкБ-12,7х750 патронов и двумя ГШГ (7,62) по 1800 патронов на пулемёт и пара с гранатомётными ГУВ - АГ-17А с 300 выстрелами)
Мотострелки знают о том что по ним будет нанёсён удар, но не знают с какого направления, лётчики знают координаты цели по которой должны нанести удар. Если удасться сразу обнаружить основные цели (БМП), то даже неприцельный залп НУРами с предельных дальностей по району целей сразу же серьёзно затруднит прицеливание с помощью оптических приборов ( минус прицельная стрельба из 2А42 и ПТУР, кстати,  в боекомплект БМП-2 входит ПТУР "Корнет"? Просто не в курсе..)
После выхода на оптимальные для пуска С-5 дальности разгружается оставшийся боекомплект.. С других направлений атакуют Яки с ГУВ заливая обороняющихся ливнем 7,62мм и 12, 7мм пуль и гранатами.. слышал, что броня БМП не держит 12,7..
Сразу после отхода двух звеньев разгружаются Яки с РБК с различным снаряжением (АО-1, ЗАБ-2,5М)..
Завершают штурмовку Яки с ГУВ...
Конечно, возможно масса нюансов.. мс могут и рассредоточится и замаскироваться и авиаторы их вовсе не найдут.. но пусть будет дуэль.. и кажется, что в такой ситуации у пехоты потери будут выше.. Всё таки на большом расстоянии 11 30мм стволов против 256 57мм слабоваты будут.. а из остального арсенала по самолётам возможно применение лишь 3 "ПКМ", 12 "СВД", 9 "РПК-74", 83 "АК-74", и то если они смогут голову поднять и цели увидеть..

----------


## Жора

Вспоминается прописная истина, накогда известная всем - никогда и нигде в мире ни одно подразделение не было защищено от атак с воздуха лучше, чем советская мотострелковая дивизия. Насколько я понимаю, мотострелковая рота, как правило, на крупной войне действует в составе батальона,  он - в составе  МСП, а тот, в свою очередь, в составе МСД. Перечислять штатные средства ПВО МСД не буду, времени жаль. В полку, если не изменяет память, в обязательном порядке имеется зенитно-ракетный или зенитно-артиллерийский дивизион ("шилки", там, "тунгуски" всякие). А в батальоне - отделение с "иглами". Всё это - если не придали никого для усиления. 
Если всё организовано, как положено, даже у более серьёзного противника, чем группа тихоходных Як-52, шансов подойти к цели незамеченными не очень много (опять же, учитывая взаимодействие сил и средств ПВО разного уровня).  Что именно полетит им навстречу - зависит от многих факторов, но уж точно не головные уборы личного состава.
А вот дуэль мотострелковой роты и группы Як-52 - это уж, извините, из области партизанщины. Хотя, если заменить роту доблестных мотострелков на отряд духов, отягощённый мешками с наркотой, то результат мог бы быть очень даже неплохой. Как верно подметил Жуки-Пуки, подобные аэропланы применяются в этих целях во многих странах.

----------


## An-Z

Ну да.. абсолютная партизанщина.. не собираюсь спорить.. именно в таких конфликтах ЛМА с вооружением и находит применение..
"Игла" на ПД как то не рассчитывалась.. поэтому эффект от её применения будет значительно ниже чем по реактивному самолёту.. 
Ну и главный вопрос, каким средствами обнаружения воздушного противника обладает мср? Только визуальными..

----------


## Жора

Если МСР действует в отрыве от своих,  тогда - да, только визуальными. А если, как оговаривалось, в составе более крупного подразделения, то средств обнаружения довольно много (по крайней мере, так предполагалось в советские времена). Начиная с самолётов ДРЛО и заканчивая переносными РЛС. Не знаю вот только, сохранилось ли всё это сейчас.

----------


## Петрович

Как правильно заметил Жора, толпа Як-52 еще должна долететь до МСР и никто им "зеленую улицу" организовывать не будет. Что касаемо гоняния духов с грузом наркоты, то все равно нужны досмотровые группы для эвакуации трофеев и пленных. А то грохнут группу - через некоторое время придут конкуренты, соберут исправное оружие, навьючат на лошадей уцелевшие тюки, поблагодарят Всевышнего за такой подарок и пойдут своим путем.
ИМХО - зачистка обработанных целей должна быль до уровня грунта, а в горах и ниже его(пещеры, расселины, ущелья)

Маленький ОФФ. Какова максимальная дальность пуска С-5 и наиболее эффективня дальность применения.

ОФФ 2. Чего-то мы изначально не в ту степь полезли - дадо было бы обсудить эффективность применения Як-52 супротив наших "вероятных друзей". а то мы все по своим , да по своим...

----------


## An-Z

:D  утрируя, замечу, если мср сможет выйти из под ракетно-ядерного удара, то и Яки до них вполне могут долететь..
максимальная прицельная дальность пуска С-5 кажись 2км, оптимальная 1км.. но ведь можно дать и не прицельный залп..
увы, в последнее время нам всё чаще приходится иметь дело с бывшими "друзьями", воюющими на ех -советской технике..

----------


## Петрович

:D Нудык и 2А42 с БМП-2 может с 2 км по тем же Якам  лупить - только уже прицельно!!!!!! 
 ОФФ А на нашей технике ездят "заклятые друзья"...

----------


## Жора

Однако, если дело дойдёт до ракетно-ядерного удара, думается, применение какой-либо авиации, даже если отдельно взятая МСР из-под оного удара как-нибудь вывернется, будет уже неактуально. Потому, что приказ отдать некому. 
В одной книжке в своё время читал, что умные люди посчитали: для уничтожения государства США достаточно 200 боеголовок. Само собой, они, наверное, тоже посчитали, сколько надо нам. А есть из (боеголовок) и у них, и у нас, гораздо больше. Даже если долетят не все.  Я почему про банду духов идею высказал - сдаётся, вылет подобных Як-52 аэропланов обойдётся гораздо дешевле вылета вертолётов или штурмовиков. А при условиии отсутствия организованной ПВО (откуда она у наркокурьеров?) это вылет будет достаточно эффективным. Как и описывал An-Z. А как потом подмётки собрать (или мешки с наркотой) - вопрос, выходящий за рамки текущей дискуссии, но вполне решаемый.

----------


## An-Z

2Петрович: 2А42 может, если увидит.. а если нет? к томуж в её бк нет снарядов с неконтактным взравателем, следовательно надо  попасть непосредственно в самолёт.. а Як достаточно мелкая цель..
2Жора: яж говорю, утрирую.. хотя.. после ядерных взравов умрёт электроника в современных самолётах, а есть чему помирать от ЭМИ в Як-52? А уж приказ кому отдать у нас всегда желающих очередь.. с исполнителями всегда туго.
:) а чтоб не париться со сбором мешков с наркотой можно послать те же самолёты с ЗБ-500..
К чему это я.. к тому, что вооружёная ЛМА вполне имеет право на существование и может решать значительную часть задач армейской и штурмовой авиации с меньшими затратами..  Конечно, в этой роли Як-52 и я не предстваляю, всё же нужен более специализированый самолёт.

----------


## Петрович

> К чему это я.. к тому, что вооружёная ЛМА вполне имеет право на существование и может решать значительную часть задач армейской и штурмовой авиации с меньшими затратами..  Конечно, в этой роли Як-52 и я не предстваляю, всё же нужен более специализированый самолёт.


Вот и вернулись к началу дискурсии - а на ..... нужно было это на Як-52 городить? :D




> а чтоб не париться со сбором мешков с наркотой можно послать те же самолёты с ЗБ-500...


Дык может проще сразу пару Су-25 - один с НАРами, другой с ЗАБами?

----------


## Жора

> а есть чему помирать от ЭМИ в Як-52?


Пилоту.  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

> Вот и вернулись к началу дискурсии - а на ..... нужно было это на Як-52 городить? :D


Ну надо же было с чего то начинать? А то у нас если самолёт, так гиперзвуковой и межконтинентальный, если бонба, так термоядерная :)





> Дык может проще сразу пару Су-25 - один с НАРами, другой с ЗАБами?


 Конечно проще, но дороже

2Жора: Пилот наиболее стойкий к ЭМИ элемент самолёта :)

----------


## Fencer

Фотографии https://russianplanes.net/search.php...D0%BA-52%D0%B1

----------

